# Interests? B13 Cabon Fiber hood and trunk?



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Just curious to know how many b13 guys would be interested in the carbon hood or trunk?


----------



## bontonlaud (May 24, 2006)

highly interested


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

interested depending on how much were talkin about...


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

as we all know carbon costs are going up and up. I'm hoping to gauge enough people to get a GB going to lower costs but these are READILY available as I speak. 

If seriously interested email me [email protected]

Thanks and I hope to get this thread going.


----------



## b13(qr25) (Apr 24, 2006)

what is the cost ?


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

B13 carbon hoods are $425
B13 carbon trunks are $499

B13 FRP hoods are $295
B13 FRP trunks are $375


Parts has already been on many b13 cars and quality is great.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

FRP is fiberglass reinforced plastic? I would go for one of these units because I want to paint mine. the cost is cheaper also. I am in for the FRP hood. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

sunnysentra said:


> FRP is fiberglass reinforced plastic? I would go for one of these units because I want to paint mine. the cost is cheaper also. I am in for the FRP hood.
> 
> Chris 92 classic



Chris,

You are 100% correct. And yes it would be ideal to save money by going with FRP. Many serious racers and se-r cup guys go with a frp setup. You can email me at [email protected] and we can work a package deal for the hood and trunk together.

- Clear


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

:::edit::::


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

Interested depending on how much it is and if it will fit a 93 Nissan Sentra XE.
thanks/later/Bruce


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

nissanrocks said:


> Interested depending on how much it is and if it will fit a 93 Nissan Sentra XE.
> thanks/later/Bruce



B13 carbon hoods are $425
B13 carbon trunks are $499


ready to be shipped.


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

do u ship to canada? and do u have pics of them?


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

blackstripes said:


> do u ship to canada? and do u have pics of them?



Yes I do ship to Canada. Yes I have pictures of everything. All great quality. For the hoods go to this link to view pictures

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=100762


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

well then i guess the next question is do u accept money through paypal?


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

blackstripes said:


> well then i guess the next question is do u accept money through paypal?




Yes I do. Just add the paypal fee.

Thanks!


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

does this CF hood require the use of hood pins?


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

hood pins are recomended with any aftermarket hood install. ive seen many cf hoods rip from the latch.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

erod380182 said:


> does this CF hood require the use of hood pins?



It doesn't "require'' the use of it. I have had guys use the same manufactured hoods for couple years and no problem. This is a high quality hood. But you use the pins as an insurance to keep it locked down. It is your preference. I say 90% of the guys out there don't like the use of hood pins.


----------



## SEntRamental (Aug 15, 2006)

I will buy one of the carbon hoods.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

sure thing. EMail me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

hey boosteddet, i still have an interest on the hood. kinda contemplating tho since i need to drive my car in the winter and i rather have something that wont get damaged so easily. is it even good to have it in the winter?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Good [email protected] blackstripes*
I can imagine Canada, but I'm in NY and the winter's can get bad.. _CF hoods during winter? damage? _


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

ahhh winter damage against:

Snow: No problem

Heavy Rain: No problem

Hail: Major problem right there


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

alright then... hands down! im taking the bus when it hails... damn weather man, why must i rely on you? WHY?!!!


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

got any pics?


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

want to come down on your price there??
eBay Motors: SENTRA 91-94 CARBON FIBER OEM HOOD NEW KIT B13 BODY NEW (item 200061667385 end time Jan-01-07 13:01:37 PST)


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I would be into a fiberglass hood, or how about an alluminum hood with the cutouts for the vents like the GTI-R!!! Must have factory hood latches though

Chris 92 classic


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Hey guys ... sorry for the late response. Just that not many people respond here. I'm always on the other forums helping the other guys. MANY b13 members already got the Carbon hood and trunks from me. They are awesome quality and fitment. 

Well my email is [email protected] I respond right away via email.

Thanks guys and hope everyone is having a great new years!


----------

